# Don't know what to expect next?



## jimmy bond (May 22, 2016)

Am trying to install FreeBSD from CD.  I have gotten to the point where it requests a login.
Once it tried to accept what I entered after a long wait and another time it got past where it asks if I want to install, shell, or run from live CD.  It then seems to push forward with what looks to be a startup window with file system icon displayed and hangs.  Is this normal and I need to way more than about 12 min or do I have a bad CD?  Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (May 23, 2016)

FreeBSD does not have a standard graphic environment and does not display icons.  Are you installing FreeBSD or a variant like PCBSD?  Is this being installed on a physical machine or in a VM?


----------

